# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Πριζα για πιστολακι σε μπανιο-Παροχη φωτιστικου

## DJman

Καλησπερα και καλη εβδομαδα,

Θελω να βαλω μια πριζα στο μπανιο(ψηλα, διπλα στον καθρεπτη) για πιστολακι μαλλιων 1800w.

Επειδη δεν εχω ξαναβαλει πριζα σε μπανιο και δεν εχω ξαναπαρει ρευμα απο φωτιστικο ,υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα?
( το φωτιστικο εχει γειωση κανονικα)

Η ασφαλεια στον πινακα ειναι 10αρα και εχει πανω ενα ανεμηστηρα μπανιου και 2 λαμπες του φωτιστικου

Το καλωδιο που ερχετε απο τον τοιχο ,απο οτι ειδα ειναι αρκετα χοντρο.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## qsd330

προσωπικη αποψη σαν ηλεκτρολογος... να ΜΗΝ το κανεις. λογω της υγρασιας του μπανιου πρεπει να προσεχουμε με τα ρευματα... λυση υπαρχει αλλα θα κοστισει καμποσο

edit: αλλα γενικα δεν μπορεισ να παρεισ απο το φως γιατι ολο το φορτιο θα περναει και μεσα απο τον διακοπτη

----------

DJman (19-12-16)

----------


## DJman

Αρα να παρω καλύτερα απο την παροχη του πλυντηρίου που ειναι διπλα? 
(το πλυντηριο δεν εχει πριζα, συνδεετε σε ενα ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι μεσα στον τοιχο)
με ασφαλεια 15αρα στον πινακα

----------


## Panoss

Βάλε μια πρίζα έξω από το μπάνιο, δίπλα στην πόρτα.

----------

DJman (19-12-16)

----------


## aktis

Ο μόνος ρευματοδότης  που επιτρέπεται στο μπάνιο ειναι με μετασχηματιστη  για ξυριστική μηχανή .  Τουλάχιστον , αυτό μαθαίναμε εμείς ....

----------

DJman (19-12-16)

----------


## DJman

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια. Με αποτρεψατε. Θα βαλω μια πριζα απ'εξω

----------


## qsd330

σωστη αποφαση....

----------

